
Someone wrote ‘Trump 2016′ on campus. Some students say they don't feel safe - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/03/24/someone-wrote-trump-2016-on-emorys-campus-in-chalk-some-students-said-they-no-longer-feel-safe/
======
elthran
I long for a day we don't hear about "safe spaces" anymore - especially at
universities.

Challenge your own beliefs, and those of others. If you think someone is wrong
in their beliefs, discuss, debate and convince them so - and don't be
surprised if you learn something too

~~~
sp332
A university is a safe space from physical violence. And why would I be ok
with someone advocating that I or my family be deported? Because that's what
just happened to these students.

~~~
merpnderp
First off, the first amendment is clear on this issue and FIRE has a 100%
success rate (donate today if you can) in overturning school bans on speech.

And perhaps you should allow that speech the same way I wouldn't be okay with
Hillaray 2016 who spearheaded the effort to create the situation in Syria
(along with Lybia Egypt and Iraq) which has caused the deaths of over 500k
people and tens of millions of homeless.

If one of the presidential contenders doesn't make you safe, I would think
Hillary would be first to mind with bloody deadly wars in the wake of her only
tenure in real power.

~~~
sp332
Harassment and threats aren't covered.

I think you're right about Hillary, but what does that have to do with this
conversation?

~~~
merpnderp
Writing "Trump 2016" on the ground during an election year is only a threat or
harassment in the case of a few people's (poorly thought out) opinion. It
isn't a threat in the eyes of the law or the first amendment, even if it
weren't an election year. And people who push for this type of patriarchal
protection from ideas that scare them should be careful that this doesn't
become the norm, for their own opinions are surely as "threatening" to others.

------
xupybd
Sometimes it think the world is getting worse not better. Then I get reminded
by stories like this that we live in amazing and luxurious times. That college
students have enough free time and energy to get this upset over a "micro-
aggression" tells me we are living in safe and happy times.

~~~
sp332
Calling a group of people rapists and killers is not a "micro" aggression.

------
patrickburke
Political agitators exploit a situation with buzzwords to create headlines,
meanwhile real students go to class.

------
jcslzr
Textbook False-Flag tactic

------
wilwade
[http://www.npr.org/2016/03/09/469757753/tough-political-
clim...](http://www.npr.org/2016/03/09/469757753/tough-political-climate-on-
immigration-seeps-into-high-school-sports)

A friend of my wife had her Asian-White child told at school that when Trump
becomes president and builds a wall that she will have to leave the country.

These are may be relatively isolated incidents, but I think "Trump" (the name
not the person) is becoming a racial slur to sling at someone (regardless of
if he is attempting to).

While likely this chalking is merely someone who supports Trump for president,
to many it is the same as writing "You don't belong here and soon we are going
to kick you out."

